# Pumilio Breeding



## frogger44 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi, 
Well I have what I think is a pair of almirante pumilio. The male calls often so I'm sure hes a male. The other one hasn't made any noise so I'm assuming shes a female. I got them around 4 months ago and the guy I got them from said they were around 1.5 years old. I haven't really witnessed any breeding behavior from them yet. They are living in a 12x18 exoterra tank with lots of bromeliads, corkbark and a water dish. I spray them every few days and the temps are around 72-74. I've heard that pumilio like it warmer than other darts but I'm not sure if this is an influential factor in breeding or not. Anyone have any suggestions on what to do to stimulate them to breed?
Thanks for any info,
Kim


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Kim,

Pums tend to like it a few degrees warmer than your setup - the cooler temp may be influencing their behavior. In addition you may want to mist more often to keep the humidity high.

In terms of one frog calling and the other not calling, you either have a female or a male that has been dominated by its cagemate to the point of not calling. Females are a bit rounder so that may be a clue (click on the link below to see a male-female comparison). But let's assume you have a pair.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v395/ ... irante.jpg

In terms of not seeing any breeding behavior, don't be so sure they aren't busy. I have some almirante breeding that I have never seen their eggs or tad transport. I've only seen anything that could be considered 'breeding behavior' one time in terms of male and female interaction although the male calls constantly. What tipped me off was noticing the female sneaking down into bromeliads and behold, those broms had tads in them. So you might keep a close eye on your putative female to see where she is traveling.

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

I have the same problem with my red bastis. I know for sure that one is a male and the other should be a female because she is rounder like the pic you showed in your post. Ill have to look closer in the bromeliads. I just put them in togther about 2 days ago, so maybe i just need to give them more time?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

2 days? it took me about 3 months to get my bastis to successfully breed, and i thought that was extremely quick.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

> I just put them in togther about 2 days ago, so maybe i just need to give them more time?


I dunno, 2 days is a while... im surprised you dont have froglets yet. :?


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Frogger8 said:


> I have the same problem with my red bastis. I know for sure that one is a male and the other should be a female because she is rounder like the pic you showed in your post.


Don't be positive on sex unless you SEE calling or eggs. This is a male. I was almost positive that it was female until it started calling on me. This picture doesn't show the body perfectly, but he has a dew-drop or pear-like shape.








Jordan


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

I have found that using body shape to sex pumilio isn't all that reliable. I have seen many many pumilio that don't fit the typical "standards" for sex body shape.
While it doesn't happen all that often, I have even found eggs in a tank with two females. Body shape is really good for making an initial guess, such as when sorting through a new shipment. But fertile eggs and calling is the only way to be 100% sure.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I agree that relying on body shape alone is risky when sexing pumilio. Even males can become butterballs if fed well, particularly with bastis. My male almirante are staying relatively slender compared to the females to this date.

Bill


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Basically what I've been hearing about the imports is that there is no way to just "pull them out of the box" and sex them, you need to observe them for calling, and move them around with different frogs to see reactions. This is especially true with the bastis.

Basically, you can't garentee you have a female unless you've got two frogs in a tank, the other one is calling, and you get fertile eggs.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

I had what I thought was a pair for about a year. One calling the other silent. It ended up being two males. Now I have a pair and the male is at least 1/3 larger than the female. It could be very possible that you have two males and like what was said earlier it is submissive to the vocal male.

Just be patient and keep checking the broms for tads or feeder eggs. I would also suggest that you mist everyday but allow things to dry out a little if that makes sense.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

Sry, i had just heard that with in 24 hours of meeting eachother that they would determine whether or not they would mate with one another. I recieved a calling male and a slightly larger other basti same age from Bill at quality exotics, so who knows i will keep everyone updating on whether i have a male and female or not. They are constantly in the same brom, and follow eachother. Have heard male call.


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

Fortunately I received my female almirante three days ago thursday 01/07/10 and this afternoon 01/10/10 the male was calling I took some pic's and bam eggs on my brom. I think she had developed eggs before I received her but my male jumped at the chance to fertilize. I'm hoping I can get some froglets from this pair. Here are some pic's.


----------

